# New to the website



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2016)

We just added a few things to the website... 

First, we added the Gesshin Uraku Lacquer series. Same gesshin uraku, but with fancy lacquer handles and sayas.

https://goo.gl/CKoi0x







We also added a Kochi stainless clad carbon nakiri:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ts/kochi-180mm-kurouchi-stainless-clad-nakiri






Gesshin Ginga 100mm Petty (yo-handle)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../products/gesshin-ginga-100mm-stainless-petty






Gesshin Ginga Left Handed Boning Knives

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-ginga/left-handed-knives


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2016)

Kewl!


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 19, 2016)

Gessin Uruka is pretty cool, kindof a tanaka jns sorta vibe. Just sexier and they look super fancy. Like $1000 honyaki fancy.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 22, 2016)

More new stuff today...

Finally got the 800 Grit Vitrified Diamond stones up on the site...

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...nes/products/800-grit-vitrified-diamond-stone






(cant even explain how excited i am to finally have these up... they are my favorite)

We also added some new Ginrei knives... we are working with the maker on some stainless clad 52100, and this was our first run, and we made some adjustments along the way (which resulted in not being able to put the ginrei stamp on them, but future ones will have the ginrei stamp).

Check them out here:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/ginrei


----------



## KCMande (Jul 24, 2016)

Any chance of a 52100 stainless clad 240mm gyuto in the future? Love the look of the 210mm, I just prefer a 240mm


----------



## JBroida (Jul 24, 2016)

KCMande said:


> Any chance of a 52100 stainless clad 240mm gyuto in the future? Love the look of the 210mm, I just prefer a 240mm



yes.... they are in the works... these just got done first


----------



## KCMande (Jul 24, 2016)

JBroida said:


> yes.... they are in the works... these just got done first



I've had my eyes on this line for a while, love the profile. Kurouchi just isn't really my style. Looking forward to getting my hands on a clad option


----------



## Matus (Jul 24, 2016)

The stainless clad Ginrei looks interesting.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2016)

some new stuff today... Gesshin Kagekiyo White #2 Deba from 150mm-195mm... they come with black lacquer handles and ho wood sayas, like the rest of the white #2 gesshin kagekiyo. The fit and finish is, of course, amazing.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=Kagekiyo+deba


----------



## Matus (Aug 1, 2016)

Jon, these look super elegant.


----------

